# Gall Bladder



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all just back from the hospital SWMBO has just had her Gall bladder out. So hopefully fingers crossed the end of the pain.


Bernie


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh let us know how she gets on! I have Gordon (with apologies to anyone called Gordon) the gallstone which at this moment in time does not give me much gip! But am putting off and off and off as long as I offing can!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I also have gippy GB but no stones it just gets all inflamed like! Wish could get it out though fancy 6 weeks orf workie!!!

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Annie had hers out a few years ago. She was having terrible pain, involving several trips to A&E in the middle of the night.

Eventually she had it out, with the 20-odd little gall stones. Apparently, the pain was being caused by one stone being stuck in the bile duct.

Glad your wife's had the op, Bernie, and hope she'll be recovering quickly.

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I had mine done 30 years ago when it seems keyhole surgery was based on the keyhole on the gate to the Tower of London. The end result is that I ended up looking like a fat pyjama case toy.

But the pain stopped. There is possibly a price to pay although if you had key hole I doubt much. If not you can get numbness below the scar and mine went down my leg, you have a constant trickle under some circumstances of bile into your tummy whether or not you eat fat which I think has given me some gastric discomfort from time to time. 

I had two huge ones and they say these look can look like beautiful jewels. Mine looked like to stones removed from a sewerage works and they proudly gave them to me in a jar. I proudly ditched them at the first opportunity.

More common in fair people, fat people, female people and age 30 or 40 people. Can't remember the optimum age.

Anyway, all over now and you can get back to a near perfect life.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

All should be well post-op.

Had my gall bladder removed laproscopically in May but also had to have 3 stones removed from bile duct separately in another procedure (ERCP)on same day).

No problems since, can eat anything now.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I had gall bladder problems for some time and my Boss at the time read an article in the Sunday Observer about Acupunture for this problem, this is 1981. He said if I had the treatment he would pay for it, who was I to say no. After about 10 sessions I was free from pain for 10 years until I got Pancreatitis, rushed to A&E and after the infection died down had the keyhole op to remove the gall bladder. Never had any problems since and thats about 15 years ago. I believe nowadays that you can have the keyhole surgery and be out within 24 hrs.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> oooh let us know how she gets on! I have Gordon (with apologies to anyone called Gordon) the gallstone which at this moment in time does not give me much gip! But am putting off and off and off as long as I offing can!
> 
> Greenie :lol:


 8O Interestingly I did not have any pain in the gall bladder area but I did in the middle of my back after walking two miles and in my left shoulder. Seems these pain areas are classic signs of gall stones . I had my gall bladder , day surgery-out last year by keyhole and have two stones 10mm diameter on display-makes a good talking point.For the record the anaesthetic triggered my urinary tract into a smaller diameter and so a TURP was needed. Another good intervention -day surgery- and now peeing like a fire hose. 
AND the best part was no bill to worry about-those who moan about the NHS forget this important aspect. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mine was removed several years ago and - as above- an end to fierce attacks of unbelievable pain and the fear of an attack when you are away from home.

I can eat everything bar chocolate which, beyond a couple of squares, gives me a terrible attack of the runs and colitis. I still eat it however but not before we go out for the day or when the nearest loo is likely to be more than a sprint away !


G


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats it all done op last night and home by 10 this morning now the recovery starts.

Bernie


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't think they removed them nowadays! Mate of mine had his done in 30 mins, using laser.

Apparently, they wire you to a playstation and and get some teenagers in. They then shoot the stones which disintergrate and pass through normally. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Hope SWMBO has a speedy recovery. Had mine removed on Monday, so far so good. 

Bit battered & bruised now but as Bernie says hopefully fingers crossed the end of the pain. 

Hiddenseven


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Annie had hers out a few years ago. She was having terrible pain, involving several trips to A&E in the middle of the night.
> 
> Eventually she had it out, with the 20-odd little gall stones. Apparently, the pain was being caused by one stone being stuck in the bile duct.
> 
> ...


Hi Gerald

I can sympathise with that sort of pain - I had the same problem with a blocked bile duct.

Unfortunately, my local A&E didn't diagnose the problem and I ended up in hospital for seven months as a consequence.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> I didn't think they removed them nowadays! Mate of mine had his done in 30 mins, using laser.
> 
> :


Different kinds and sizes of stones - some do break up, others don't. It also depends where the stones are and if the gall bladder is infected.

G


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I strugled on with pain as I was busy at work, even flying to Germany and back for a meeting. Just made it. It was touch and go at the airport but the pain subsided so I went. Then a keyhole job to remove it. Sorted. Then blow me down the wife went dicky within a couple of months and the same bloke took hers out as well. No problems since.

Don,t eat too much fat though as you are not so well equipped to break it down as you were before.

C.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi folks...Bernie's OH here, thanks for the best wishes. I feel I can agree with nearly everything said in previous posts - I'm fair, fat and forty-something, had the pain for years, seen loads of stones being taken out (used to work in endoscopy unit) and now suffering all the post-op aches and pains!
But I am feeling much better and looking forward to pain free chocolate..if Bernie lets me!
Thanks x


----------

